# Unsupported Length of Conduit



## TimNY (Jul 6, 2010)

What I have is 3/4" EMT vertical on a wall which goes into a pulling el, then 3' of 3/4" conduit extending horizontally out of the other end of the el and supporting a keyless fixture.

Technically the fastening support distance is 3' from the box; anything else i need to know about?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 6, 2010)

3' from the ell.


----------



## TimNY (Jul 6, 2010)

ok thanks 480sparky.  It seems strange to me but in reality it seems reasonable for such a small fixture.  However, where do you draw the line.  What if they had a chandelier hanging off of it?  

Tim


----------



## pyrguy (Jul 6, 2010)

There are other requirements for heaver fixtures such as fans.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 6, 2010)

Heavy lights are covered in 314.27


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 7, 2010)

Maybe I not reading the OP correctly, but it appears to be a violation of 314.23(F).



> 314.23(F) Raceway-Supported Enclosures, with Devices, Luminaires, or Lampholders. An enclosure that contains a device(s), other than splicing devices, or supports a luminaire(s), lampholder, or other equipment and is supported by entering raceways shall not exceed 1650 cm3 (100 in.3) in size. It shall have threaded entries or have hubs identified for the purpose. It shall be supported by two or more conduits threaded wrenchtight into the enclosure or hubs. Each conduit shall be secured within 450 mm (18 in.) of the enclosure.
> 
> Exception No. 1:  Rigid metal or intermediate metal conduit shall be permitted to support a conduit body of any size, including a conduit body constructed with only one conduit entry, provided the trade size of the conduit body is not larger than the largest trade size of the conduit.
> 
> ...


----------



## dcspector (Jul 8, 2010)

I read that from the op as well Chris.


----------



## TimNY (Jul 8, 2010)

Chris & DC,

Thanks for the responses.  I do believe that the installation is a violation of the section quoted.  The pancake box to which the keyless fixture (porcelain lampholder) is fastened is in turn supported by a 3' piece of 3/4" EMT.

This 3' piece of EMT is horizontal, extending out from the wall where it is fastened.

Tim


----------

